# Sept. 2021 Slingshot Shoot



## SteveJ

A fun shoot open to all,
target : 12oz beverage can
distance and Number of rounds :  10meters and 10 shots AND/ OR 15 meters and 15 shots some may want to do both , some just one
distance measured with tape and clearly shown for level ground for all
distance should be shown on film after shots
filming "over your shoulder" should show you and your position behind shooting marker as you shoot
video using mirror should show target and yourself in mirror
there is NO judge, the community will be the judge

this is intended as a FUN shoot, no prizes , at least as of yet. FUN being the operative word.

This IS the place to post your videos

If I have left anything out that you feel need to be included, please put in comments below. Im not "running" this shoot, I just happen to be the guy who had the idea, so Im trying to see it through. If there is a shoot next month, the opportunity will fall up someone else. Please forgive me for any content that isnt clear. I am not versed in this .
thanks Steve


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Here is my attempt. I didn't have a 12 oz. so I used a 5.5 oz. V8 can.


----------



## SteveJ

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Here is my attempt. I didn't have a 12 oz. so I used a 5.5 oz. V8 can.


wow! thats puttin the bar high w/ the little can !! great shooting, and I like the way you filmed it, Im going to do the same I think . Did I count correctly getting 8 for 10?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

SteveJ said:


> wow! thats puttin the bar high w/ the little can !! great shooting, and I like the way you filmed it, Im going to do the same I think . Did I count correctly getting 8 for 10?


I counted 8 also. Are we allowed more than one video at each distance or are we doing just one at 10 and one at 15 meters?


----------



## SteveJ

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I counted 8 also. Are we allowed more than one video at each distance or are we doing just one at 10 and one at 15 meters?


I was thinking do as many as you want if the other members agree, I was gonna shoot a least 1 then see if I can improve my the end of the month. I think everybody will enjoy watching each others shooting , and learn from it too


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Awesome to have this going! And my vote is for as many tries as people want to make. And wow, 8 of 10 on the small can is a high bar right here at the open! Excellent shooting!


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Here is my attempt. I didn't have a 12 oz. so I used a 5.5 oz. V8 can.


Awesome shooting


----------



## skarrd

oh boy this is gonna be awesome fun


----------



## hoggy

COOL


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome shootn GG! Love that little set up.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great shooting [mention]Grandpa Grumpy [/mention] 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

I agree it was great shooting, I only hope it will not discourage guys who were hoping to get 5 or 6 on a 12oz can from even trying. Thats kinda why I was making it a easier shot being a 12oz , so more guys would try .


----------



## Ibojoe

I thought this would be fun and it was!
I dialed back the power to shoot 3/8 steel and let fly. Ten shots are hard to keep up with. lol 😂. I may have given you one to grow on.


----------



## Ibojoe

Well????


----------



## Ibojoe

Try this.


----------



## Ibojoe

Try this. After watching I think I had a miss. I’ll redo it.


----------



## SteveJ

Ibojoe said:


> Try this. After watching I think I had a miss. I’ll redo it.


 great shooting !


----------



## Ibojoe

Needless to say I hate this new format. I thought you could load up a video. 
ive done my 15m one also and will try so do better. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## SteveJ

The rain slowed down some so I had to get in on the fun, couple of comedy of error bits , not enough ammo on neck and muddy balls no pun intended 1/4 7.5 can


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> Try this.



Great shooting and great video!


----------



## Sandstorm

SteveJ said:


> I agree it was great shooting, I only hope it will not discourage guys who were hoping to get 5 or 6 on a 12oz can from even trying. Thats kinda why I was making it a easier shot being a 12oz , so more guys would try .


Nah, I don’t think it will. All just for fun. Thanks guys. This gave me a little better idea of how to film it. Great shooting!


----------



## SteveJ

Sandstorm said:


> Nah, I don’t think it will. All just for fun. Thanks guys. This gave me a little better idea of how to film it. Great shooting!


 good I hope it wont,the more the merrier , since GG went ahead with a smaller can , I figured what the heck Ill try it too  I was gonna just use 1/4 on the 15 , but my 1/4 setup is easier on my shoulders and I was beat. 3/8 straight per Bill Hays


----------



## skarrd

some more good shooting and great videos


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice shootn Steve!


----------



## hoggy

great shooting slingshootists


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Try this.


Great shooting Joseph! And what a gorgeous frame!


----------



## Tree Man

Ok, here's me.
The distance is 33 feet
I'm shooting bsb .55s set up for 8mm steelies.
This is fun! Who's next?


----------



## Sandstorm

Tree Man said:


> Ok, here's me.
> The distance is 33 feet
> I'm shooting bsb .55s set up for 8mm steelies.
> This is fun! Who's next?


Great shooting! I liked the way you filmed it too. Very incognito 😂.


----------



## Tree Man

Sandstorm said:


> Great shooting! I liked the way you filmed it too. Very incognito 😂.


Thanks buddy. I didnt want to break the camera.


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome shootn buddy!! That BSB is scootn those 8’s right along. 
great video.


----------



## SteveJ

Nice shooting! kudos!


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy!! That BSB is scootn those 8’s right along.
> great video.


Thanks Joe! I think I can still wrangle a little more out of them to boot! I have a 32" draw and I have them rigged for about 35" ish.


----------



## Tree Man

SteveJ said:


> Nice shooting! kudos!


Thanks Steve! This is a fun one. 😄


----------



## SteveJ

Another take on the 10M with a different sling and different style


----------



## Sandstorm

SteveJ said:


> Another take on the 10M with a different sling and different style


Good deal, Steve. I wondered when were going to show that Milbro in action! What do you think so far?


----------



## SteveJ

Sandstorm said:


> Good deal, Steve. I wondered when were going to show that Milbro in action! What do you think so far?


I hadnt shot the Milbro yet, this is a sling a old friend gave me, The Milbro is a little smaller, gonna take a little getting used to . But Im liking playing with these things


----------



## 31610

Nice shooting all you gents 👍


----------



## Tree Man

SteveJ said:


> Another take on the 10M with a different sling and different style


Great shootin my friend!


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice shootn Steve!!


----------



## Ibojoe

My 15m attempt at putting 10 into a can.


----------



## SteveJ

Ibojoe said:


> My 15m attempt at putting 10 into a can.


great shooting! love the butterfly,,, I like your 10 at 15M ,I think ill do that too. your mirror setup is perfect, Ive got to find a good mirror and figure out how to make it work for me, when Ive tried ,it never worked good. kudos Sir!


----------



## Sandstorm

SteveJ said:


> great shooting! love the butterfly,,, I like your 10 at 15M ,I think ill do that too. your mirror setup is perfect, Ive got to find a good mirror and figure out how to make it work for me, when Ive tried ,it never worked good. kudos Sir!


Nice one @Ibojoe. Heck yeah I think 10 at 15 works too. Steve’s right, that mirror setup is excellent. I like your whole catchbox, it reminds me of something familiar but I can’t put my finger on what. Like a pigeon box or rabbit hutch or something? I noticed there are vents on the side there. I’m hoping to join the fun this weekend if I can find my darned distance tape!! If not I’ll just take giant steps and call it good 😂. Also Ibojoe, would you mind if I asked about you ammo bag there? Looks like a good one.


----------



## Stankard757

Great shootin to all. Finally got my 10 and 15 m range figured out now just I need the time and no rain to actually do it

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610

I don’t got a longer tape 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> My 15m attempt at putting 10 into a can.


Nice shooting Joe


----------



## Sandstorm

Port boy said:


>


Good shooting Jason!


----------



## 31610

Sandstorm said:


> Good shooting Jason!


Thanks I will have try another go see I get the full 10 . Was a little pressed for time storm rolled in


----------



## skarrd

Wow! Great shooting all of you guys!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

SteveJ said:


> great shooting! love the butterfly,,, I like your 10 at 15M ,I think ill do that too. your mirror setup is perfect, Ive got to find a good mirror and figure out how to make it work for me, when Ive tried ,it never worked good. kudos Sir!


Thank you very much. We had to use this back when the forum had challenges. I got this mirror set up idea from Kalavella. He has a truck mirror mounted on his box. That would be more weather proof.


----------



## Ibojoe

Oh yeah, I carry my slingshots and ammo in these little belt packs. 
enter belt pack on Amazon 7.49ea
Keeps em safe and clean when your working, mowing, brush hogging, ect….


----------



## SteveJ

Sandstorm said:


> Nice one @Ibojoe. Heck yeah I think 10 at 15 works too. Steve’s right, that mirror setup is excellent. I like your whole catchbox, it reminds me of something familiar but I can’t put my finger on what. Like a pigeon box or rabbit hutch or something? I noticed there are vents on the side there. I’m hoping to join the fun this weekend if I can find my darned distance tape!! If not I’ll just take giant steps and call it good 😂. Also Ibojoe, would you mind if I asked about you ammo bag there? Looks like a good one.


 If you have a harbor freight in you area, their long tapes are cheap like 13 -16 bucks. cheapest Ive seen


----------



## SteveJ

Port boy said:


>


good shooting!


----------



## prototypicalDave

I originally posted this in the wrong thread, so I'll just copypaste it over here....

Well here goes nothing. This was a test to see what it was like to shoot on camera but I decided to just go ahead and post it.
Please forgive the disaster area that is my basement. There's a reason most houses in NC don't have basements.
Here's my first attempt at 10 from 10. I didn't have a 12 ounce can so I used one of those mini ones. 8oz I think.
I was shooting 3/8 steel through a ttf Mini Taurus set up with a pseudo tapered tube set of 1842->1632.
I managed to get 6 of 10. I hope the video is clear. I'm going to keep on recording these until I can get 10 from 10.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

prototypicalDave said:


> I originally posted this in the wrong thread, so I'll just copypaste it over here....
> 
> Well here goes nothing. This was a test to see what it was like to shoot on camera but I decided to just go ahead and post it.
> Please forgive the disaster area that is my basement. There's a reason most houses in NC don't have basements.
> Here's my first attempt at 10 from 10. I didn't have a 12 ounce can so I used one of those mini ones. 8oz I think.
> I was shooting 3/8 steel through a ttf Mini Taurus set up with a pseudo tapered tube set of 1842->1632.
> I managed to get 6 of 10. I hope the video is clear. I'm going to keep on recording these until I can get 10 from 10.



Great video, glad you put it up! Also great to see somebody figuring out how to shoot in NYC period.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> My 15m attempt at putting 10 into a can.


Great shootin Joseph. You certainly set the bar high for the rest of us schlubbs.


----------



## Tree Man

Port boy said:


>


Great shootin Smitty!


----------



## Tree Man

Port boy said:


>


Great shootin Smitty


prototypicalDave said:


> I originally posted this in the wrong thread, so I'll just copypaste it over here....
> 
> Well here goes nothing. This was a test to see what it was like to shoot on camera but I decided to just go ahead and post it.
> Please forgive the disaster area that is my basement. There's a reason most houses in NC don't have basements.
> Here's my first attempt at 10 from 10. I didn't have a 12 ounce can so I used one of those mini ones. 8oz I think.
> I was shooting 3/8 steel through a ttf Mini Taurus set up with a pseudo tapered tube set of 1842->1632.
> I managed to get 6 of 10. I hope the video is clear. I'm going to keep on recording these until I can get 10 from 10.


Nice shootin buddy!


----------



## 31610

Thanks fellas 👍🏻Ok I got a real measuring tape no more red neck land marks haha


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sorry guys my first time posting a video to the forum. I hope everything is satisfactory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Some great videos guys and awesome shooting don't have a tape but maybe get in in this one 👍


----------



## 31610

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your on point man good shots


----------



## skarrd

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like the spinning can idea,good shooting!


----------



## Sandstorm

Nice one @Ryan43!


----------



## SteveJ

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great shooting and great video!! I really like the stick idea, better than standing behind a stool. I feel like Im learning something new watching everybodys vids! .177 bbs too, you stirred my recent memory


----------



## Tag

Nice shoo To everyone


----------



## Tobor8Man

@Ryan43 Great shooting! Good recovery after that miss. Like the stick idea.


----------



## SteveJ

Maybe a BB shoot next month


----------



## Ryan43

SteveJ said:


> Maybe a BB shoot next month


That would be cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

My second attempt using a 12 oz. can this time. 7 hits with my walnut ring shooter, 117b office bands and 3/8" steel. As soon as I find another can I will try to improve my hit count.


----------



## SteveJ

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> My second attempt using a 12 oz. can this time. 7 hits with my walnut ring shooter, 117b office bands and 3/8" steel. As soon as I find another can I will try to improve my hit count.


 great shooting! Im impressed with the power w/ those bands, especially on 3/8


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Okay, I said I would go in. And I won't wait for the end of the month to do it. A couple of videos coming up.

First up, after all the really good shooting here's my attempt to lower the bar. I have been trying butterfly a bit here and there, and my main accuracy goal for now is to get the balls going forward while missing my face. So enjoy 10 shots at a can from 10 meters, butterfly. And please pardon the lack of distance verification- by the time you get to the end of the video you'll see it wasn't really necessary. A few shots edited out to lessen the pain, but overall happy that all shots hit the catchbox (even though one nicked the frame) and the can was actually damaged a bit in the video.


----------



## Ibojoe

Good shootn Ryan! Good shootn Dave!
I really like seeing how other people do it. The rebar is very simple. Never thought of it though. 
Dave I’d love to have a place to shoot indoors. Nice basement. They are supposed to look like that.


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome butter there Flipper!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

This one is NOT an entry into this "contest", but just a video I made of a fun little game related to this month's event.

Wallyworld has six packs of house brand small soda cans (7.5 oz) for under $2. So I lined up ten of them (still full) at a bit over 15 yards (~50 feet) and gave myself 15 shots to see how many of the cans I could take out. I ended up getting 9 of them.

Fun little 'splodin targets. Also cool to see how badly ripped the cans are from a good hit, and this was only medium speed (~230 fps) 3/8" ammo. The only problem was the bursting cans knocked a few neighbors down on a few shots and it became a bit of a memory game as well as an accuracy challenge to try and get them all with the 15 shots. On one of the shots you can see I made a mistake and hit an already blown up can- I thought it was still full but had been knocked on its side. So I have two full cans left over for my next run at it.

So yes, a bit of a waste of some soda but maybe better than putting it in my body. And now I have a good pile of small cans to finish cutting in the near future after a fun little shooting game.

So there is my go at hitting 10 small cans with 15 shots at 15+ yards. Hope you enjoy the video.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

And here is a more conventional attempt at ten shots at a can from ten meters. I think my short draw attempt went a bit better than my butterfly try...  It would've been hard to do much worse / nice to start from the lowered bar!

Although I was hoping to have a couple more hits. It is probably the frame's fault (one I made last week while continuing my search for optimum OTT fork width / great handle shape). So yes, I woulda probably gone 10 for 10 with a better frame.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome butter there Flipper!


Thanks, I try it about once a week. My accuracy goal for now is getting most going forward with none hitting my face on the way by. So far so good.


----------



## Sandstorm

High Desert Flipper said:


> Thanks, I try it about once a week. My accuracy goal for now is getting most going forward with none hitting my face on the way by. So far so good.


Heck yeah, forget the cans. Not hitting yourself in the face is the real win. 😬


----------



## Sandstorm

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> My second attempt using a 12 oz. can this time. 7 hits with my walnut ring shooter, 117b office bands and 3/8" steel. As soon as I find another can I will try to improve my hit count.


Very nice, Grandpa Grumpy! The sound on that 9th shot or so was really satisfying.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Try this. After watching I think I had a miss. I’ll redo it.


Awesome Joe! POW!!!!


----------



## Island made

Tree Man said:


> Ok, here's me.
> The distance is 33 feet
> I'm shooting bsb .55s set up for 8mm steelies.
> This is fun! Who's next?


Respectable for anyone! Nice shooting buddy!


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


>


Very nice Jason! Great shooting.


----------



## Island made

High Desert Flipper said:


> Okay, I said I would go in. And I won't wait for the end of the month to do it. A couple of videos coming up.
> 
> First up, after all the really good shooting here's my attempt to lower the bar. I have been trying butterfly a bit here and there, and my main accuracy goal for now is to get the balls going forward while missing my face. So enjoy 10 shots at a can from 10 meters, butterfly. And please pardon the lack of distance verification- by the time you get to the end of the video you'll see it wasn't really necessary. A few shots edited out to lessen the pain, but overall happy that all shots hit the catchbox (even though one nicked the frame) and the can was actually damaged a bit in the video.


Awesome! Love the butter


----------



## Island made

Awesome shooting everyone! Really enjoyed watching all these.
Here’s my 10 at 10. I know I don’t show distance, but I don’t have a tape longer than 25 feet and i was in a hurry. And we don’t drink pop or anything in a can, but my brother was over so I cut the top off his energy drink 😂


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting everyone! Really enjoyed watching all these.
> Here’s my 10 at 10. I know I don’t show distance, but I don’t have a tape longer than 25 feet and i was in a hurry. And we don’t drink pop or anything in a can, but my brother was over so I cut the top off his energy drink 😂


Wow just wow 😳 well dang I am a lost of work nice shooting Shane


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Wow just wow 😳 well dang I am a lost of work nice shooting Shane


Thanks buddy, poor Charlee hates a catch box! Every shot she’s like SQUIRREL!!!!!! Oh….SQUIRRELS!!!! Oh…..


----------



## Tag

Fantastic videos👏 Everyone has done excellent in accuracy and no mirrors were broken 😇


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting everyone! Really enjoyed watching all these.
> Here’s my 10 at 10. I know I don’t show distance, but I don’t have a tape longer than 25 feet and i was in a hurry. And we don’t drink pop or anything in a can, but my brother was over so I cut the top off his energy drink 😂



Wow! Smokin great shooting, and a beauty dog to boot!


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting everyone! Really enjoyed watching all these.
> Here’s my 10 at 10. I know I don’t show distance, but I don’t have a tape longer than 25 feet and i was in a hurry. And we don’t drink pop or anything in a can, but my brother was over so I cut the top off his energy drink 😂


Man! You shot the center clean out!! 
And Charlee is hilarious. Great vid buddy


----------



## Sandstorm

Great shooting Shane!! Great running about, Charlee!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Tag said:


> Fantastic videos👏 Everyone has done excellent in accuracy and no mirrors were broken 😇


I actually broke a mirror, in the back of my car though- not hit with a shot. Will replace it and tey mirror videos again.


----------



## Ibojoe

Oh I see ya got lucky and hit all 10. lol 😂 hahahaha


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome shootn as always Shane.


----------



## bingo

Shooting guys a will have a vid up before month is out nice vids


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting everyone! Really enjoyed watching all these.
> Here’s my 10 at 10. I know I don’t show distance, but I don’t have a tape longer than 25 feet and i was in a hurry. And we don’t drink pop or anything in a can, but my brother was over so I cut the top off his energy drink 😂


awesome way to cut a can,you BF shooters are inspiring,and the puppo is getting cuter


----------



## Tag

Fantastic shooting and all your videos are awesome


----------



## Tag

Excellent video high desert flipper👍 Beautiful country side.


----------



## SteveJ

Port boy said:


>





Tree Man said:


> Ok, here's me.
> The distance is 33 feet
> I'm shooting bsb .55s set up for 8mm steelies.
> This is fun! Who's next?


 That was some nice shooting! May I ask whet kind of frame that is , looks really nice.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting everyone! Really enjoyed watching all these.
> Here’s my 10 at 10. I know I don’t show distance, but I don’t have a tape longer than 25 feet and i was in a hurry. And we don’t drink pop or anything in a can, but my brother was over so I cut the top off his energy drink 😂


My dogs do the same thing haha. Nice shooting


----------



## SteveJ

Halfway thru the month, only 1 shooter has gone 10/10 at 10 Meters.
4 have gone 9/10 at 10Meters 
4 have gone 8/10 at 10 Meters 

And only 1 entry on the 15 Meter shot. Hope all are having fun!


----------



## SteveJ

I thought you could see me while shooting, but the angle only shows me half way thru and at the measurement , I did way better than I expected to. 15 is tough to me. I just got lucky


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Great shooting, and nice to see you go from 15! I will try to get a 15m video up before the month is out- to help lower the bar if nothing else. 15 is definitely harder than 10 for me.


----------



## SteveJ

High Desert Flipper said:


> Great shooting, and nice to see you go from 15! I will try to get a 15m video up before the month is out- to help lower the bar if nothing else. 15 is definitely harder than 10 for me.


 I just got lucky, 15 is crazy, but maybe we will get used to it. I bet 10 will seem easier now to me. I was a 25 foot guy mostly before challenge , even that 8 feet makes a difference , to me anyway.


----------



## skarrd

i can barely see a can at 15 meters,lol, still working at the 10m mark.


----------



## skarrd

SteveJ said:


> I thought you could see me while shooting, but the angle only shows me half way thru and at the measurement , I did way better than I expected to. 15 is tough to me. I just got lucky


Excellent!!!


----------



## SteveJ

skarrd said:


> i can barely see a can at 15 meters,lol, still working at the 10m mark.


I agree, its almost like a mystical object floating down there. Id like to go 20M and 25M but with a pie plate ,, I think that would be fun,, still tough, but not brain wracking


----------



## 31610

SteveJ said:


> That was some nice shooting! May I ask whet kind of frame that is , looks really nice.


Me or Chris lol mine a ring shooter


----------



## 31610

SteveJ said:


> I thought you could see me while shooting, but the angle only shows me half way thru and at the measurement , I did way better than I expected to. 15 is tough to me. I just got lucky


Nice shooting m8


----------



## Stankard757

Alright here's my go at the 10 at 10. If I can figure out this video crap






Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Stankard757 said:


> Alright here's my go at the 10 at 10. If I can figure out this video crap
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Great shooting and great video! And not to brag, but if I were shooting butterfly with a brick wall and glass door behind and beside the catch, my video would have been much more exciting. Just sayin.. I look forward to the day I can shoot butterfly as smooth and easy as my make it look without those things crossing my mind.


----------



## Stankard757

High Desert Flipper said:


> Great shooting and great video! And not to brag, but if I were shooting butterfly with a brick wall and glass door behind and beside the catch, my video would have been much more exciting. Just sayin.. I look forward to the day I can shoot butterfly as smooth and easy as my make it look without those things crossing my mind.


Thanks man. I look at this way I'm surrounded by townhomes I'd rather break my stuff than some one else's. Plus the boss lady blessed off on it

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

awesome shoot


----------



## SteveJ

great shooting! I know what you mean obout houses , the burbs aint a easy place for a slingshotter


----------



## Sandstorm

Stankard757 said:


> Alright here's my go at the 10 at 10. If I can figure out this video crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice one Stankard!


----------



## 31610

Nice shots fella 👍🏻


----------



## Ibojoe

Good shootn buddy!!


----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610

Well I started off well than get excited as shots go down on mag and choke lol . I give it another got tomorrow haha


----------



## Sandstorm

Port boy said:


>


Good shooting Jason! Good looking frame too!


----------



## 31610

Sandstorm said:


> Good shooting Jason! Good looking frame too!


Thanks 😊 this frame came with a ton of good vibes built into it 😁 I really like the way it shoots


----------



## bingo




----------



## 31610

bingo said:


>


Haha right on dude 👍


----------



## Sandstorm

bingo said:


>


Heck yeah brother!


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Haha right on dude 👍


not best at the vid man 👍


----------



## bingo

Made this vid on a little fishing trip last week no as many hits as would have liked but hit half the time 🍻👍


----------



## Sandstorm

Hey that’s ok. I’m about to butcher mine tomorrow. 😂 It’s supposed to drop like 20° though so the weather should be nice for butchering.


----------



## 31610

I think it’s a cool thread guys 👍 a lot fellas putting up some vids sure more to come all good


----------



## bingo

Think a try the 15 next more my usual distance see if a do any better here lol 🍻👍


----------



## Sandstorm

I agree, this has been a fun thread. Just to watch even. @SteveJ did good with this one. Thanks for putting this on for us man. 👊💯


----------



## Tree Man

Port boy said:


>


Nice shootin pal! Glad that old snake is getting some use.


----------



## Ibojoe

Good shootn buddy! Beautiful frame as well


----------



## SteveJ

Sandstorm said:


> Good shooting Jason! Good looking frame too!


great shooting man! and that is a gorgeous frame!


----------



## Sandstorm

SteveJ said:


> great shooting man! and that is a gorgeous frame!


Oops, I think you meant to quote @bingo here. Linked him so he’ll see it though. 👍


----------



## 31610

Tree Man said:


> Nice shootin pal! Glad that old snake is getting some use.


It’s my sniper frame has a good hold 👍 thanks


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Good shootn buddy! Beautiful frame as well


Thanks Joe


----------



## 31610

SteveJ said:


> great shooting man! and that is a gorgeous frame!
> [/QUOTE thanks 😁 man


----------



## bingo

Nice shooting Jason 👍💪


----------



## Sandstorm

Oops never mind 😂.


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


>


Nice shooting


----------



## skarrd

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice shooting


----------



## Sandstorm

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good shooting! I like that frame. Been wanting something PP but haven’t been able to make up my mind. That might be the one. 👍👍


----------



## Ryan43

Sandstorm said:


> Good shooting! I like that frame. Been wanting something PP but haven’t been able to make up my mind. That might be the one.


Well worth the money in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

Sandstorm said:


> Oops, I think you meant to quote @bingo here. Linked him so he’ll see it though. 👍
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Ryan43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> great shooting man! like that frame too
Click to expand...


----------



## SteveJ

Ryan43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great shooting man! I think I replied to wrong deal earlier


----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610

Ok guys my shooting not the best in this vid but how do I pull off a save like this than choke at a full can haha . Slingshots are a lot of fun but sometimes be frustrating. O well on ward and up guys


----------



## SteveJ

good shooting man!! you got that sticker on 2 as well !


----------



## 31610

SteveJ said:


> good shooting man!! you got that sticker on 2 as well !


Thanks I should had the last two shots 😬 funny how it goes eh


----------



## Ibojoe

Way to go Bingo!


----------



## Ibojoe

Great shootn Ryan!


----------



## bingo

Shooting Jason 👌


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


>


good shootin,i need a scope to hit at 15 meters,lol


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> good shootin,i need a scope to hit at 15 meters,lol


Haha me to 🤟🏻It boils my blood I can smash a top shot and get it unstuck than choke on a full can shot 🤬 just have get myself over the camera well that’s my excuse until I think of a better one hehehe 🤭


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Here is my attempt at 15 at 15. Only got 6 hits on a 5.5 ounce V8 can with my ring shooter, 117b bands and 5/16" steel. I hardly ever shoot past 33 feet so I was surprised I hit that many.


----------



## Stankard757

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Here is my attempt at 15 at 15. Only got 6 hits on a 5.5 ounce V8 can with my ring shooter, 117b bands and 5/16" steel. I hardly ever shoot past 33 feet so I was surprised I hit that many.


Great shootin

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Man GG you had er swingin! 
Nice shootn!!


----------



## Sandstorm

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Here is my attempt at 15 at 15. Only got 6 hits on a 5.5 ounce V8 can with my ring shooter, 117b bands and 5/16" steel. I hardly ever shoot past 33 feet so I was surprised I hit that many.


Looks like she was swaying in the wind pretty good there too for a bit, I’m really liking that setup you’ve got because the hit is really satisfying. Good shooting Grandpa Grumpy.


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Here is my attempt at 15 at 15. Only got 6 hits on a 5.5 ounce V8 can with my ring shooter, 117b bands and 5/16" steel. I hardly ever shoot past 33 feet so I was surprised I hit that many.


Awesome shotting GG


----------



## SteveJ

Great shooting! been out of the loop just saw this. That wind was trying to mess you up.


----------



## prototypicalDave

September has been a bad month to be a can










Still planning on the 15 from 15 attempt.


----------



## Sandstorm

Well guys I have to make an apology here. Especially to @KX4SAM (Sammy) who was kind enough to send me a really great camera, which I promise will get used for slingshot videos. This was one I really wanted to be a part of, I said I was going to do it, and I dropped the ball. I’m not really sure what happened there other than I found out I’m extremely freakin camera shy. Regardless though I feel pretty embarrassed about this one and there’s definitely some mud on my face. I’m hoping that we can continue this next month too if ya’ll wanted. If so I’ll just have to try again. It was great watching everyone shoot and I think this was a really cool idea @SteveJ put on. Thanks for that brother.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I also would like to thank SteveJ for suggesting this challenge. Shooting by yourself day after day gets old and this challenge gave me a reason to get out and shoot.


----------



## 31610

Sandstorm said:


> Well guys I have to make an apology here. Especially to @KX4SAM (Sammy) who was kind enough to send me a really great camera, which I promise will get used for slingshot videos. This was one I really wanted to be a part of, I said I was going to do it, and I dropped the ball. I’m not really sure what happened there other than I found out I’m extremely freakin camera shy. Regardless though I feel pretty embarrassed about this one and there’s definitely some mud on my face. I’m hoping that we can continue this next month too if ya’ll wanted. If so I’ll just have to try again. It was great watching everyone shoot and I think this was a really cool idea @SteveJ put on. Thanks for that brother.


Come on bro you need do a vid it’s not so bad . Trust me this guy forgets how to talk lol . Just got pretend there’s no camera easy to say hard to do . I am getting frost tonight going be snow soon could happen any day . It really kills the battery on phone fast but I will do another vid hope you do to 🤟🏻


Sandstorm said:


> Well guys I have to make an apology here. Especially to @KX4SAM (Sammy) who was kind enough to send me a really great camera, which I promise will get used for slingshot videos. This was one I really wanted to be a part of, I said I was going to do it, and I dropped the ball. I’m not really sure what happened there other than I found out I’m extremely freakin camera shy. Regardless though I feel pretty embarrassed about this one and there’s definitely some mud on my face. I’m hoping that we can continue this next month too if ya’ll wanted. If so I’ll just have to try again. It was great watching everyone shoot and I think this was a really cool idea @SteveJ put on. Thanks for that brother.


Haha dude you need do a vid it’s all good man . Look how bad I shoot 🙃 I only got a few more vids I can do going be snowed in soon getting frost tonight


----------



## skarrd

i have enjoyed watching all the shooters who posted,like GG said it can get old shooting alone,thinking your the only one,i have an adversity to cameras as well,but im working on it-i actually let the woman video a couple shoots,but felt they were inadequete,as well as unprepared. however i am thankful for all who did get on film and share here.
Thanks to you all


----------



## Sandstorm

Port boy said:


> Come on bro you need do a vid it’s not so bad . Trust me this guy forgets how to talk lol . Just got pretend there’s no camera easy to say hard to do . I am getting frost tonight going be snow soon could happen any day . It really kills the battery on phone fast but I will do another vid hope you do to 🤟🏻
> 
> Haha dude you need do a vid it’s all good man . Look how bad I shoot 🙃 I only got a few more vids I can do going be snowed in soon getting frost tonight


I know it man. Actually what I was thinking is just always shooting with the camera on. That way, not only do I get used to the camera, but it’ll catch it if I happen to get some crazy lucky shot or Bigfoot walks by or something. Plus I’d like to do some video reviews too so I just need to get over that anxiety crap.
For those that don’t know, I’m kind of in slow reboot mode right now, and sometimes it’s been a little slower than I want. I’m like that old pc you’ve had sitting in the corner for fifteen years and decide to turn it on for the heck of it and all the programs want updating all at the same time lol.


----------



## SteveJ

One thing I think messes folk up is the tape being on the ground. We arent used to shooting w/ one on the ground. Its distracting. So during my practice for the sept shoot, I put the tape out whenever Id shoot, even when I had no camera out. Your brain seems to get used to it and it doesnt bother you anymore. just a idea, it helps some I think


----------



## Sandstorm

I’d like to poll everyone that took part for interest in continuing this for October? Just leave a thumbs up if so. Then we can all come together and hash out the details. This wouldn’t be judged, just a place to share our shooting with friends and compete against ourselves.


----------



## Stankard757

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy




----------



## Sandstorm

That’s good enough for me. Any additional ideas for it or should we just keep it the same? I thought that maybe an optional best of 10 at 5 meters might be added for very new shooters in case they wanted to get involved too. Something to allow them to work up to the ten meter standard. And maybe a best of 20 at 20 (you know, to give islandmade something to do  ). Just an idea though.🤷‍♂️


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Sandstorm said:


> That’s good enough for me. Any additional ideas for it or should we just keep it the same? I thought that maybe an optional best of 10 at 5 meters might be added for very new shooters in case they wanted to get involved too. Something to allow them to work up to the ten meter standard. And maybe a best of 20 at 20 (you know, to give islandmade something to do  ). Just an idea though.🤷‍♂️


My idea is four circles of different sizes on a piece of paper or cardboard. The largest circle is worth one point, the next largest worth two points, the third worth three and the smallest worth four points. The shooter gets four shots. He can shoot each target once or he can shoot all at one target or any combination of shots and targets depending on his skill. The shooter can choose his distance 21' or 33'.

The idea being we are not competing with each other but trying to improve our own score by the end of the challenge.


----------



## Sandstorm

@Grandpa Grumpy I think that’s an extremely good idea. A really good way to keep it all about personal improvement. And it’s simpler.
The videos would be shorter and easier to make and watch too.


----------



## SteveJ

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> My idea is four circles of different sizes on a piece of paper or cardboard. The largest circle is worth one point, the next largest worth two points, the third worth three and the smallest worth four points. The shooter gets four shots. He can shoot each target once or he can shoot all at one target or any combination of shots and targets depending on his skill. The shooter can choose his distance 21' or 33'.
> 
> The idea being we are not competing with each other but trying to improve our own score by the end of the challenge.


 I think this is a great idea! as far as competing, different personality types compete or dont , I get competive at corn hole , I just get so into it. And fishing, I love ALL fishing , but if me and a buddy are fishing, its just common for us to "compete" I been on the winning and losing end. But being in the game is the biggest part. I dont need to win something , just be in the running. Theres always a bigger dog on the porch, , You know them I wont name lest I forget some. But I respect their shooting , but will never get to their level. But Im in the game , hope my rattling makes any sense, Im breaking my rule of not talking before 10, Im usually a *(& before then, I like you guys! best to ya !


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Does anybody have any input on circle sizes. I was thinking 4" = 1pt, 3"= 2pts, 2 1/2" = 3 pts , and 1 1/2" = 4 pts.


----------



## Ryan43

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Does anybody have any input on circle sizes. I was thinking 4" = 1pt, 3"= 2pts, 2 1/2" = 3 pts , and 1 1/2" = 4 pts.


That sounds like an awesome idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

That seems like a pretty good spread. What’s a ping pong ball, 1/1/2” or something like that? That would make it good for hunting accuracy too if anyone wanted to focus on or work themselves up to that.


----------



## SteveJ

I bet some guy w/ some computer skills , could make a printable PDF in 5 minutes. Im unfortunately not the guy. prepress aint my strong suit


----------



## Sandstorm

SteveJ said:


> I bet some guy w/ some computer skills , could make a printable PDF in 5 minutes. Im unfortunately not the guy. prepress aint my strong suit


Lolol I know, I’m definitely not that guy either. After GG posted, I was looking around for my drawing compass and ruler.

We might want to make it a new thread with an different name since it can be more of a never ending thing. Kind of like the “What are you shooting today” thread.
Lol the name “Show us your growth” popped into my head but then I very quickly realized that was a BAD title on at least 3 levels if not more 😝 So, somebody else probably has a better name for it..🤣

Another good thing is, paper plates are dirt cheap for the crappy ones.
I think I might be more excited about this than the cans.


----------



## 31610

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> My idea is four circles of different sizes on a piece of paper or cardboard. The largest circle is worth one point, the next largest worth two points, the third worth three and the smallest worth four points. The shooter gets four shots. He can shoot each target once or he can shoot all at one target or any combination of shots and targets depending on his skill. The shooter can choose his distance 21' or 33'.
> 
> The idea being we are not competing with each other but trying to improve our own score by the end of the challenge.


Remember couple years ago pocket predator had a contest . The target had big circle ⭕ in the Center and smaller circles around the big circle. For life of me I can’t find that thread . Anyone know the target . I remember watching beanflip kill it and I misling to .


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Port boy said:


> Remember couple years ago pocket predator had a contest . The target had big circle ⭕ in the Center and smaller circles around the big circle. For life of me I can’t find that thread . Anyone know the target . I remember watching beanflip kill it and I misling to .


The target was to resemble a Covid 19 germ. I didn't participate in that one because I don't have a printer and the target was hard to draw multiple times.

I couldn't find the thread either.


----------



## Sandstorm

Ok guys let’s just roll with it I suppose. Later I’ll put up a new thread in the competition forum with the rules and whatnot using Grandpa Grumpy’s paper plate idea. Unless someone else wanted to post it, it doesn’t matter to me. If anyone wanted to keep the can idea going we can always run two different threads and keep shooting cans in this thread. Maybe @SteveJ can just edit the title and drop the word September. It too would be self judged. Any further ideas or anything?


----------



## SteveJ

Sandstorm said:


> Ok guys let’s just roll with it I suppose. Later I’ll put up a new thread in the competition forum with the rules and whatnot using Grandpa Grumpy’s paper plate idea. Unless someone else wanted to post it, it doesn’t matter to me. If anyone wanted to keep the can idea going we can always run two different threads and keep shooting cans in this thread. Maybe @SteveJ can just edit the title and drop the word September. It too would be self judged. Any further ideas or anything?


 I dont know how to edit title, Somebody can just start a new thread


----------



## Sandstorm

SteveJ said:


> I dont know how to edit title, Somebody can just start a new thread


No problem man we can do that.


----------



## Sandstorm

Alright fellas she’s up under the Competition tab as Accuracy Challenge. Please let me know if I need to change the wording or rules. Otherwise, let’s rock and roll!


----------

